#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Can you buy a good quality air rifle in Thailand?

## dennis3506

Want something that can at least send a rat to wherever rats go when they die.

----------


## Happyman

> Want something that can at least send a rat to wherever rats go when they die.


Me Too!
 :Rocketwhore:

----------


## Travelmate

try BB guns they are lethal when modified. Plus rounds are cheap and can fire many rounds per second. should you be a lousy shot.

----------


## Red dragon

I went to a place called Saphanlek market which has the cheapest DVD's and games I have seen in Bangkok and here they have about 4 or 5 shops for guns and some mighty impressive pieces too.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ more details please

----------


## blackgang

Cabela's in the states said that they do ship pellet guns to Thailand and they have some of the best made, but you will pay as much for one of the real good ones as you would pay for a Winchester or Remington rifle.

Cabela's Official Website - Quality Hunting, Fishing, Camping and Outdoor Gear at competitive prices.

----------


## Rigger

They are for sale in Khon kaen and Nong khai.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I have seen them in Korat gun shops. Problem is that they're as dear as a rim fire .22. You should be able to get a local to build you one cheap. Only problem where I live was the police went around and confiscated them all.

----------


## Rigger

> where I live was the police went around and confiscated them all


They did the same in our village a few years back, but now is all back to normal. I know a monk that makes some good pistols

----------


## Red dragon

> ^ more details please


Details of what? prices or directions?

DVD's and Games cheapest I bought was 50 baht most expensive 80 baht all perfect quality all latest names, I only saw one other farang in this place the whole time I was there so this probably why it is so cheap as they have it hidden away.
Gun Shops about 4 or 5 with large selection of hand guns to big bad ass looking things which you would struggle to get in a taxi.
As for directions I will have to wait until the mrs gets back for directions. not too far from Koh san road area.
Also excellent for games consoles, buying or repairing, memory cards cheap as chips bought a 2gb card for my nokia for 350baht works perfectly.

----------


## Chong Boy

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...-air-guns.html

I don't know about good quality but these things kill anything!!

I shot one through 3 roof plates (metal) at 20 m and was very surprised.
Thats the cheap aluminium plates on most Thai houses in the sticks
***foking spell check!!, speaking shite!!!***

----------


## Chong Boy

Khon Kaen , Udon and Nong Khai has them in any shppoing centre if you need a pistol type

----------


## Morden

> I have seen them in Korat gun shops. Problem is that they're as dear as a rim fire .22. You should be able to get a local to build you one cheap. Only problem where I live was the police went around and confiscated them all.



Would you post the location of one or two Korat gun shops, please? I've never seen one. Ta.

----------


## tony wall

i also would like to know where to buy an air rifle.been away for a couple of weeks when we arrived back found a couple of pigeons had taken up residence in the outside rafters,boy i could not believe the mess and the amount of crap a couple of pigeons can produce in 2 weeks.i want them gone for good :kma:

----------


## blackgang

> try BB guns they are lethal when modified. Plus rounds are cheap and can fire many rounds per second. should you be a lousy shot.


Shit most pellet rifles shoot about 900 to 1100 FPS,, you will not find a BB gun that will fire at 500 FPS.
The one clik cock pellet guns are spring powered and the good pump up ones will fire faster and with more pressure..but you are talking $50.00 to more than $500.00 for a good gallery gun.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/co...-box.jsp.form1

----------


## customax

Just use a Blow-Gun, I do

----------


## blackgang

I have had 2 of the Chinese models, but they were not repeat accuracy worth a [at][at][at][at] full of cold piss.

----------


## slackula

> Just use a Blow-Gun, I do


That pobly wouldn't work too well for BG  :Wink:

----------


## blackgang

> That pobly wouldn't work too well for BG


Not worth a fuck it wouldn't,, takes a lot more than 1 cubic centimeter to do much.

Mexicans down in the tropic south use nigger shooters,, That American Wrist Rocket does a good job, after some practise.
My BiL shoots chickens in the head with one.

----------


## sssfqt

Where in KK I can buy any type of gun.???

----------


## sssfqt

Do any of you have any air gun for sales or can be a 22 also.

Åke

----------


## kingwilly

I can sell you a potato gun.

----------


## sssfqt

> I can sell you a potato gun.


Hi King Willy 

Potato gun will not kill any birds and rats it must be something better.
I didn't know that is it prohabiteh to cary gun in Thailand but it must be a black market there you can find what you looking for ?????+

----------


## tony wall

> Want something that can at least send a rat to wherever rats go when they die.


if you still not got an air rifle i think i can get hold of a couple post a reply andi will try for you

----------


## thrilled

i have A friend who has A gun shop in korat,it's right on rt.2.he can get ya whatever your looking for no problem.Send me A message i'll get all the info to ya.

----------


## Nawty

Are you sure these are not the gas powered air guns you are talking about ?

I want a proper air gun, that fires the little lead pellet that will kill small animals, rats. birds etc and scare the crap out of a dog.

You can buy the lead pellets at many places, but yet to see the real proper air gun for sale on the streets or markets.

Proper gun shops may have them, but then do you need a licence and shit ?

Interested in Thrilleds friend if they are in fact the proper air guns.

----------


## Gallowspole

> I want a proper air gun, that fires the little lead pellet that will kill small animals, rats. birds etc and scare the crap out of a dog.


They used to be available behind the scenes at Thasadet Market in Nong Khai. Unfortunately, they now only sell the lead pellets and the BB guns. I've been to every store and they all said go to Udon and try there. You can buy the cross-bows, though.

----------


## blackgang

You can buy good quality air powered rifles, but you going to get one for the same price as a cheap low quality chinese made piece of junk.
Good quality guns will cost you as much as a good qualith firearm as they are the same thing actually, just use pre compressed air instewad of instantly compressed with a charge of powder, more infact because the trigger mechinism has to be somewhat different.
If you are planning on getting one for 2000 baht then it will be chinese junk.

I own in my collection 2 single shot 22 caliber rifles,, one I bought as a kid and it is a Stevens 22 single shot that I paid about $25.00 for,, years later I bought a Model 52 Winchester 22 caliber for $200.00 and sometime later I bought another single shot, Ruger 1-V for $700.00 in 22 caliber.
I bought a .177 chinese model pellet rifle here thru my Bro in law for said 2000 baht, I later gave it away as it was useless piece of junk.

----------


## sssfqt

Very good thrilled if you can help me to got a good ari gun from your frind think 4,5 mm are the most common I'm right?
I like also to fit an binoculare on the top so I can kill small animales far a way 25-40 meter.
The cost are not any problem better to buy a good quality one time insted of buy a cheep one twice.

CHEEP IN NOT GOOD  GOOD IS NOT CHEEP !!!!!!!!!

----------


## zubber

there was a thai guy on youtube firing an airgun ,




so are we talking a PCP pumped up with a stirrup pump, a CO2 ,or a springer or a gasram rifle??
then you need some good quality pellets as the cheapo pellets are cerap.
the chinese springer rifles are pretty rough but they can be tweaked to be better .
here is the best global forum on airguns .

Chinese Airgun Forum

chinese tweaking section >>
Airgun forum




for ideas >>
https://www.airgunsofarizona.com/

----------


## zubber

here is one of my PCP rifles in a .20 cal .
i use a divers bottle to fill it up but i can use a stirrup pump

----------


## zubber

the thing is with springer rifles is that its hold sensitive, you cant grip it tite ,like any other rifle ,its a technique that has to be learnt before you can shoot accuratetly .
you have to let it just rest in your hand under the stock and follow thru when you fire.
i have a large collection of air rifles and pistols and i carve the stocks out of walnut to suit me. 

if you wanted a small rifle for shooting pests i would recomend a crossman king ratcatcher as seen here ,its cheap and does the job and runs on Co2 refills

http://www.airgunbuyer.com/Showprodu...t=CO2%20Rifles

----------


## tony wall

while were still on the subject of repelling animals ,anyone know where to buy an ultrasonic dog chaser in l o s

----------


## Gallowspole

^
If the offer is good enough, my wife.  

(But she has to be released periodically for cleaning and other things wives are supposed to do.)

----------


## tony wall

this is for the little lady the local dogs dont seem to like her electric motorcycle,or at least most of them, one particular nasty bastard just does not like the wife,perhaps shee fed it something she cooked herself

----------


## GV 27

I would go for a springer, more simple to repair,no rubber seal to perish in the heat. Ask to try one, before you buy.
I'm thinking of getting an Air rifle to use in Thailand, but will do some research with the local police, before buying one.
In the UK, I have 2 side by side 12g, 3 u/o 12g, 3 single barrel 12g, 1, pump action 12g, 1 selfloader/semi 12g and 1 side by side 410 shotguns,
1 .22 rimfire rifle, 1 Mosin Nagant 7.62x54r rifle, 1 223 straight pull (uk spec)AK rifle, 1 7.62x39 straight pull(uk spec) AK rifle and a Mauser 7.62x51 rifle.......even an old .22 air rifle.
But nothing more than an empty beer bottle in Thailand.

An ideal rat gun, would be a .22 rimfire rifle with .22 shotgun cartridges(yes they do make them). They use them for Rat and Snake shooting in barns in the USA.

Would anyone know if you can get/use .22 Rimfire in Thailand ?

----------


## Deerculler

Hi thrilled could you please message me re gushop in Korat? I went there today to do my 90 day report and tried to find a gun shop. But no go.

----------


## superman

BlackBerry (BB) Curve 8900 / Bold 9000  is the BB shop. No licence required. Google translate the page and they have a direction map on the site. There are 2 gun shops in Korat, that I've been to, but it's difficult to give directions. They're near the town center by the statue of that woman, who they admire. 
They sell brand named airguns, but you need a licence. Send 'Thrilled' a personal message as there ain't much chance he come back on an old thread such as this.

----------

